# 75,000 miles service on 2004 Chevrolet Truck Silverado 2500HD 4WD 6.0L SFI 8cyl



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello All, 
Soon I will have 75,000 miles on my 2004 Chevrolet Truck Silverado 2500HD 4WD 6.0L SFI 8cyl.
What need to be in the 75,000 miles service? 
Beside oil & oil Filter change for the 25th time.
Had to change ball joints & inner tie rod ends for PA state inspection.
Air Filter was also changed.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's coolant look like? And what does the degas bottle look like? Axles, t-case, trans fluid. Brake fluid. And a general inspection of the tk


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I know t-stat and water pump are semi normal....motor mounts and exhaust studs. Oil dipstick tubes as well


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

What does the owner's manual say to do at the 75,000 mile service?

Wayne


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The owner's manual is about as clear as mud regarding specific mileage maintenance schedules.If you haven't done so already,or it was awhile ago,I would change fluids in both axles,TC,tranny,flush both your power steering and brakes,check your spark plugs and Dex-cool,might want to change those now. I take it you're greasing your 11 zerk fittings every other oil change at a minimum?


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

What owner's manual? 
I got the truck used back in July 15 of 2011. From an action. For $12,000.
It had 54,000 miles on it.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

It did not come with an owner's manual


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Is there a 2004 Chevrolet Truck Silverado 2500HD 4WD 6.0L SFI 8cyl. web site for a Owner's manual down load.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would do all fluids,,,,and then a throughro inspection. Sometimes just going by the miles ain't the best thing


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

Here you go downloadable Owner's manual many more where that came from.
http://www.silveradosierra.com/down...rs_manual/2004_chevrolet_silverado_owners.pdf


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

others
http://www.silveradosierra.com/owners-manuals/


----------

